# indian fantail *pictures*



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

finally! I found a breeder and "reserved" a couple of fantails, hopefully this time I´ll actually get them! 
here r pictures of the beauties, a blue-barred female and a harlequin male.
any guess of the colour of the offsprings?
[/ATTACH]


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow beautiful birds....!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pigeons, I think there are more chances that the offsprings will resemble their dad but can't tell until they molt


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Nice pigeons, I think there are more chances that the offsprings will resemble their dad but can't tell until they molt


sounds good!  hoping for some red, any chance for that? the dad has some red in him.... the female is by the way very young (born this year) so I´m guessing she´ll be even more beautiful next year. 
U mean until the offsprings molt, right? 
/Csilla


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

nice indian fantails


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get almonds and blues. Sorry, no reds, unless they are both carrying recessive red. Even though the male looks like he had red in him, he is still blue based almond.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You'll get almonds and blues. Sorry, no reds, unless they are both carrying recessive red. Even though the male looks like he had red in him, he is still blue based almond.


almonds and blues sound great to me!  by blue U mean blue barred like the female or "regular" blues as well?
guessing if I put one offspring with a red then I´ll get reds, right? since he/she carries the gene after the father?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Very nice looking birds and I am sure you will enjoy them. Keep us updated.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

to really know what you can get . you must find out the back ground of the birds color to reproduce a good colored almond the male needs to be mated to a recessive red bird . if it is a almond not faulting the bird but this is not a classic colored almond. to much white


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

about the "too much white"... I heard of somebody who suppose to be good in genetics that almond birds gets darker as the years goes buy. something about producing less and less white feathers.. anybody knows anything about that? maybe I should post this in a different topic, like genetics?) 

anyway, another picture of my gorgeous guy......

unfortunately they set on 2 eggs but they didn´t hatch, I´m definitely triming them next time!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

He is gorgeous for sure


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, almonds get more flecking as they get older. I don't see why people care so much about having perfect ground color in almonds. I think they are all beautiful, light and dark.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, almonds get more flecking as they get older. I don't see why people care so much about having perfect ground color in almonds. I think they are all beautiful, light and dark.


me too. he´s absolutely perfect!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice looking Fantails.. Good luck with them !! Be sure to post pictures of the new babies when they come !!


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Such a beautiful almond indian fantail can't wait to see your offspring. I have a black pair of indian fantails.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Nice looking Fantails.. Good luck with them !! Be sure to post pictures of the new babies when they come !!


I will, promise 
unfortunately their first egg didn´t hatch, hoping for better luck on the next one (they´re building the nest right now).


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

PigeonX said:


> Such a beautiful almond indian fantail can't wait to see your offspring. I have a black pair of indian fantails.


thank U! 
I love black birds, wish I could get a pair of those... *dreaming*  pictures pleeeease!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

awww, his so nice looking and the girl is soooooooooo pretty im dieing to get a fantail like her


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

fantaillover100 said:


> awww, his so nice looking and the girl is soooooooooo pretty im dieing to get a fantail like her


really? she´s the most comon color there is, blue barred... but she is gorgeous and so proud looking. took some great pictures of them yesterday, gonna download them soon......


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

*here´s the beauty!*


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

... *and the husband*.... 

sorry for the huge images!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice birds......i too have a few fantails,right now on eggs ,its a pleasure to have them in any loft...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice looking Fantails.... Thanks for the photos...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm late to this thread but they are so pretty!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I'm late to this thread but they are so pretty!


thank U. 

they´re sitting on 2 eggs (since last weekend), hoping for babies this time specially since I trimed them and everything....


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

v.nice birds
I like Almond color pigeons


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i have a couple fantails i have 7 i have 2 whites and the others a strange colours i dont know wat you would call them, but i love both of yours there are some colours im hoping to get in the future


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

fantaillover100 said:


> i have a couple fantails i have 7 i have 2 whites and the others a strange colours i dont know wat you would call them, but i love both of yours there are some colours im hoping to get in the future


pictures please...  there r som many experts on this forum, I´m sure U can get help with the colours.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful birds! Was going to say if you ever decide to part with the male let me know but than I saw your location.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Eel Noob said:


> Beautiful birds! Was going to say if you ever decide to part with the male let me know but than I saw your location.


hihi, jupp, a bit to go if U want him. 
think by the way that he´s infertile (? right word), this is the second time the eggs are empty. I even cut their tails before mating, maybe I should cut more? does it happen that the male can´t produce sperm ( right word again?) ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure you trim the fluff around the vent - that is the most important part


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sad update... checked the indian-eggs today, they´ve been sitting on them for a week, nothing, they´re not fertile... again... it´s the third time. The female lays eggs, they´re sitting on them for 3 weeks without any results.
I´m really starting to suspect that the male is sterile. 
This time I was sure it will work out, I even trimed the fluff around the vent, on both. My gorgeous male, I´m so sad...


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

What Do You Keep Your Birds In Loft Or Pen . How Old Are The Birds? DO YOU HAVE OTHER BIRDS IN THE SAME LOFT?


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep them in a so called voliere, but they have acces to the whole garden as soon as I´m home from work plus weekends.
He´s the boss in the group (group means them and a pair of white fantails, that´s it) so he´s not stressed or anything, even occupied 2 of the breeding boxes so he and the female takes turns in which they lay the eggs. Cool guy he is..  
About the age... he´s two and the female is one so they´re not too old or too young according to my opinion. 

a picture of him with my white couple, doesn´t he look bossy to U ?  my gorgeous guy....


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

They are both VERY beautiful, and I'm sure the babies will be too!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gotta love those indian fantails


----------



## AZPigeonCrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful birds  I love them!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

now I´m really confused.... I contacted the breeder I bought the indian couple from, he told me that the male I thought was sterile had babies with another female before me buying him...
so the situation is this: he´s aparently not sterile, the female is laying eggs but still, no babies... 
any suggestions on what I should do? cut their feathers even more for easier acces?


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

here´s a picture of the couples first baby, a kite I´m guessing?


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

and her (?) younger sister/brother.... looks like dad


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats on finally getting babies!!! I guess he was not infertile after all!! Looks like a kite and now an almond!!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

yes, finally! 
is there any way to see the sex of the babies from their colour?
/Csilla


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Not in this case. If you had an almond female mated to a non-almond male......all sons would be almond and all non-almonds would be daughters. However, this does not work in reverse, and an almond male such as yours will give you almond sons and daughters and nonalmond sons and daughters. You will have to wait for them to start acting like boys or girls as they get older. 
There are companies that will sex them for you using DNA. You need to send only a few feathers, but it will cost you a few bucks. However, given a little time you will be able to tell soon enough!!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

nah, that´s ok, I was just curious.... I´m guessing (judging from the way it acts) that the dark is a female. The white is two early to see yet, it still haven´t left the nest yet.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

wow, thats the most beautifulest fantail iv ever seen!! such a pretty bird


----------



## vortec qtr (Aug 28, 2011)

nice indian fantails


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool looking Fantails


----------

